# Lithotripsy--anesthesia for uro or cysto cases



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Dec 3, 2013)

First of all, THANK YOU GURU for all of your assistance!!

when doing a cysto or a uro case and there is a lithotripsy at the point when they visualize the calculus, what code would be best?  i am thinking the 00918 but it doesnt state lithotripsy.

the other option would be the extracorporeal shock wave lithotripsy with water bath
(00872) or without water bath (00873).

the other option is 00910 for transurethral procedures.

any thoughts are appreciated.

judith


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 4, 2013)

The ASA Crosswalk Manual is very helpful when coding urological procedures. The manual is available from the ASA (American Society of Anesthesiologists) website.

The Crosswalk lists 00918 as the primary code for CPT 52352-52355. However, you must pay attention to the notes below each code that state you should report 00862 (Anesthesia for extraperitoneal procedures in the lower abdomen, including urinary tract; renal procedures, including the upper one-third of the ureter, or donor nephrectomy) when lithotripsy involves the kidney or upper ureter. It is also beneficial to have access to the operative report to determine the stone location.

00910 for bladder stone
00918 for ureteral stone
00862 for renal stone


----------



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Dec 5, 2013)

*thank you.  one more on this topic:*

so the lithotripsy.  if they do it via cystoscope, then i wouldnt use the codes 00872 or 00873?  thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 5, 2013)

Correct.
Extracorporeal means outside the body.


----------

